# Looking for any UK couple doing surrogacy in US?



## IfOnlyYouKnew (Jan 25, 2011)

Dear Everyone,

We are a UK couple who are doing surrogacy in the US.  Our transfer took place 6 days ago and we are waiting for the results.  Incidentally Nathalie Gamble (who has clearly provided some very useful information on this site) is our lawyer.  We are also happy to share with anyone what we have found out so far if that would be of any help.  Although we do have a sense of stumbling around in the dark!

With thanks,

Alice


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey thats fantastic!!! Good luck and sending buckets of   your way!! Hoping that you have some good news for us in a couple of weeks.

Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Alice wishing you and your husband lots of luck  that you shortly have good news

L x


----------



## IfOnlyYouKnew (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for those messages of support.  With best wishes, Alice


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

IOYN - all the best of luck.  I would be really interested in knowing which clinic you chose and how.  Also how you feel about surrogacy in general.  I am a newbie to all this and exploring the idea as I was told this week I would not have more children.
Thanks
Ewok


----------



## Charlypops (Aug 7, 2008)

HI

I would be interested in USA surrogacy, because I read you can have double donor, (ie not my eggs or DH sperm), does anyone else know if this is true, and what clinic to use.  

Thanks char


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Charlypops said:


> HI
> 
> I would be interested in USA surrogacy, because I read you can have double donor, (ie not my eggs or DH sperm), does anyone else know if this is true, and what clinic to use.
> 
> Thanks char


I would take legal advice from natalie, but if you are in the UK you will need to be able to get a parental order and therefore one of the IP has to be genetically related to the child (ie egg or sperm) so do check it out.


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Char  ,
Yes, it's possible to use double donors + surrogacy in the USA. I've been in contact with an egg donor agency in California and they recommended Dr. Robert Boostanfar at the Huntington Reproductive Center (Encino, CA) for the double donor procedure. Their website is www.havingbabies.com. The problem is that they are very, very expensive  !!
Good luck  , FM


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

A child born in the USA is automatically a US citizen is that correct?


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, that's correct. Any child born within the borders of the United States is automatically granted American citizenship, with the exception of children of foreign diplomats and other individuals who, having diplomatic immunity, are not subject to U.S. jurisdiction.
Best  , FM


----------

